# Help needed



## angela34 (Jul 17, 2012)

My husband and I are thinking of moving over to Portugal to live. We are going to rent an apartment to start with and would appreciate any help about any long term lets that may be available at the end of September, we are looking for somewhere around the Algarve we need a two bedroom and Internet connection is a must. Also any info on the best way to get health insurance as we understand this can be expensive. Any help very much appreciated. Thanks Angela.


----------



## Coaster19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Email me on [email protected] may be able to help


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have UK EHIC cards then your covered for health, but not once your Resident you must then register with Portuguese NHS.

Current regulations reguire you to register your Residence after 3 months and before end of 4 month.

Health insurance is expensive depends on your ages, current health and probably no cover for any pre existing conditions.


----------



## angela34 (Jul 17, 2012)

*health insurance*

Hello and thank you for your message. My husband and I will be applying for residence but I'm not quiet sure why we have to register with the Portugese NHS. Does this cover us for any medical treatment. Yes we have looked into private health insurance and yes it is expensive. Just not sure what you mean about the Portugese NHS.
Confused Angela


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Non residents i.e your here for 3 months or less, then you can use a valid UK issued EHIC card for treatment with the Portuguese National Health Service, you should keep any receipts as you can reclaim costs, either here or UK.

If you register as Residents i.e. you stay in Portugal +3 months, then *you can no longer* use your UK issued EHIC card, and must register with the Portuguese National Health Service for the same treatment and costs as a Portuguese National. *If you don't register then you would pay full price for any treatment* or need private medical insurance. 

If your working or UK State pension age/dependent relative you get S1 form from UK to register with Social Services here and then with the Portuguese National Health Service, if a UK Pensioner or dependent relative *the UK supply* the EHIC card for treatment within EU (not Portugal).

If your retired but not of Pension age it's a slightly grey area and registration with Portuguese NHS can be straightforward or difficult, I'm afraid it varies Health Centre to Health Centre.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Angela,
we made a similar move here from France.
We might have a small villa in the Algarve to rent at the end of September.
Please email [email protected] for details
You're also welcome to ask any questions and i'll do my best to help
Kind Regards
Steve


----------

